# Is it GERD with no burning?



## 18510 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just curious if anyone else has symptoms where you have reflux, but none of the burning sensations that go along with heartburn. I often (especially after meals) feel like I just gulped down a huge soft drink, and I have reflux where it feels like bubbles are moving up my chest and into my throat (a burping sensation). Fortunately, the reflux is not painful, but unfortunately, the reflux is rather loud and makes constant gurgling type noises. Just wondering if this is GERD or some other malady. Thanks.


----------

